# Quelle protection pour ipad mini retina



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

Tout est dans le titre, ma commande est passée pour un ipad mini retina et je rechercher un etui pour lui, jusqu'à présent j'utilise un etui Targus rotatif pour mon ipad 3 et je cherche l'équivalent que pouvez vous me conseiller ?


----------



## doudee (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Venant de commander l'ipad mini retina, je suis également à la recherche d'une protection. J'ai vu sur macgé, que le smart case de chez Apple n'avait pas bonne presse, malgré un prix prohibitif...


----------



## esam74 (13 Novembre 2013)

Salut, pour moi j'ai commandé la smartcase marron, ayant la meme sur mon 5s je la trouve charmante, j'aime bien le coté cuir qui vieillit. C'est salissant et ca reste pas tout neuf mais ca fait son charme je trouve.Si pour le mini je vois qu'elle est vraiment pas bien (je vois pas pourquoi) je la rendrais dans les 14jours. Le seul truc qui fait mal c'est le prix...


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

Je suis pas convaincu par ce genre de protection, notamment "le triangle" est-il vraiment top ?


----------



## esam74 (13 Novembre 2013)

Je peux pas dire j'ai pas encore recu le mini, mais sur mon ipad 3 ca allait nickel, juste faire gaffe en position verticale c'est vite fait de le faire basculer.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

C 'est cela qui me gêne.


----------



## Drarex (14 Novembre 2013)

Je pense que dans le syteme smart case d'apple, la meilleure protection est la Versacover de moshi, elle offre des possibilités plus grande que la smart case, et franchement le cuir des smart case n'est pas terrible, j'ai la case du 5s en rouge, et en 1 semaine elle etait crade, donc case apple a éviter ...


----------



## rexet (14 Novembre 2013)

Pensez-vous que les étuis développés à la base pour le Mini 1ère génération sont compatible avec le nouveau modèle Retina dont la seule différence en form factor est le surplus de 0.3mm en épaisseur si j'ai bien compris? Ou faut-il attendre que les fabricants mettent à jour leurs étuis pour ce modèle ?


----------



## Babyfasty (14 Novembre 2013)

je pense que pour 3mm c'est pas la fin


----------



## rexet (14 Novembre 2013)

0.3mm, pas 3mm  !

Bon j'ai demandé au constructeur qui fabrique l'étui qui m'intéresse et il confirme que son modèle n'est PAS compatible avec le nouvel iPad Mini Retina et qu'il va sortir un nouveau modèle.
D'ailleurs il y a aussi la présence d'un micro supplémentaire sur le Retina.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2013)

rexet a dit:


> 0.3mm, pas 3mm  !
> 
> Bon j'ai demandé au constructeur qui fabrique l'étui qui m'intéresse et il confirme que son modèle n'est PAS compatible avec le nouvel iPad Mini Retina et qu'il va sortir un nouveau modèle.
> D'ailleurs il y a aussi la présence d'un micro supplémentaire sur le Retina.




Donc il faut attendre les nouveaux étuis des fabricants....curieux d'habitude tout sort avant !


----------



## lcd_ts (24 Novembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Donc il faut attendre les nouveaux étuis des fabricants....curieux d'habitude tout sort avant !


J'ai acheté la smart case et j'en suis après quelques jours très content. Je l'ai prise en noir pour éviter qu'elle n'est salisse trop vite. Ceci dit le prix est complètement démesuré, ici je l'ai prise parce que j'avais un bon d'achat mais je pense que je serais parti sur autre chose si j'avais du la payer.


----------



## doupold (7 Décembre 2013)

Comme étuis, je suis intéressé par ceux de noreve (Noreve : Leather cases - Haute Couture for Mobile Devices) que je trouve pas mal. 
Il y a aussi ceux de Booq, qui sont faits pour le mini 1, mais sont compatibles mini rétina. Deux inconvénients de taille: Pas d'orifice pour l'appareil photo et pas d'orifice pour le micro.


----------



## Wootacon (7 Décembre 2013)

La versacover pour ipad mini retina vient de sortir!Je vais me la prendre, elle parait plus confortable à l'utilisation que les noreves


----------



## ledoc66 (7 Décembre 2013)

la pochette noreve est tout de même excellente dans la mesure où elle protège le ibidule quand il est dedans et permet de l'utiliser sans surpoids quand il est dehors....et franchement c.est quand même super classe.


----------



## benny47 (21 Décembre 2013)

"la versacover pour ipad mini retina vient de sortir!Je vais me la prendre"
Hello ymilynt !..
dis , tu l'a acheté ou ??
je n'arrive pas a trouver un site ou il livre en France ?
je ne trouve que "l'ancienne" pour ipad mini 1 ...

merci !!!


----------



## doupold (21 Décembre 2013)

benny47 a dit:


> "la versacover pour ipad mini retina vient de sortir!Je vais me la prendre"
> Hello ymilynt !..
> dis , tu l'a acheté ou ??
> je n'arrive pas a trouver un site ou il livre en France ?
> ...



Si c'est pour estampiller une pochette "ipad mini retina" pour la vendre plus cher, c'est dommage! La différence entre le premier et le second mini n'est pas d'un millimètre, et je doute que cela empêche d'utiliser un ipad mini 2 dans une pochette conçue pour ipad mini 1. Quelqu'un a t-il de l'expérience à ce sujet?


----------



## benny47 (21 Décembre 2013)

Merci dupold, mais il y'a aussi un micro supplémentaire sur le mini retina ?!.. Non?
Donc autant attendre la nouvelle dédié ? Mais justement pour l'instant on ne peut l'avoir qu au Canada et USA.... Pfff
Donc je demandais ou il l'avait eu !... Et si elle était dispo pour une commande en Europe ??


----------



## doupold (21 Décembre 2013)

Il faut prendre ton mal à patience, donc!


----------



## benny47 (22 Décembre 2013)

Trop long !!
Et je met quoi comme protection en attendant ?!!!
Lol


----------



## BlueVelvet (22 Décembre 2013)

Belkin fait des étuis pas mal, et très solides...

Pour mon premier iPad mini j'avais acheté celui-là, pas d'une beauté folle mais très pratique. Et comme c'est une fixation par petits élastiques, 100% compatible modèle retina...

Étui classique avec bande et support pour iPad mini | Belkin


----------



## Argeuh (23 Décembre 2013)

Perso, je n'aime aps enfermer mes iBidules dans une protection complète.

Pour mon iPad mini, j'ai choisi une *Smart Cover* noire pour protéger la face avant et permettre les inclinaisons, et un *film XtremGuard* (Apple iPad Mini 2 With Retina Display Screen Protector) pour l'arrière.
Quelques sueurs froides en posant le film (pas rassurant de badigeonner un appareil électronique d'eau savonneuse...), mais tout fonctionne à merveille et je pose mon ipad partout sans crainte.


----------



## Somchay (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir quel est le ressenti au touché pour le Xtreme Guard en face arrière ? Sur le site, ils disent que cela permet un meilleur maintient (pas dur vu comme l'Alu glisse entre les doigts) mais quel est le ressenti, plutôt granuleux ou plutôt gomme ?

Ma protection actuelle a un touché "gomme", c'est vraiment agréable car très doux tout en empêchant l'iPad de glisser des mains... mais même si très fine, elle dénature déjà l'iPad alors que le film Xtreme Guard est à priori quasi invisible... d'où ma question


----------



## Argeuh (23 Décembre 2013)

C'est un toucher type "gomme" qui permet effectivement une petite accroche bienvenue!


----------



## chinoisurfer (23 Décembre 2013)

Argeuh a dit:


> Perso, je n'aime aps enfermer mes iBidules dans une protection complète.
> 
> Pour mon iPad mini, j'ai choisi une *Smart Cover* noire pour protéger la face avant et permettre les inclinaisons, et un *film XtremGuard* (Apple iPad Mini 2 With Retina Display Screen Protector) pour l'arrière.
> Quelques sueurs froides en posant le film (pas rassurant de badigeonner un appareil électronique d'eau savonneuse...), mais tout fonctionne à merveille et je pose mon ipad partout sans crainte.




Je comptais prendre le même film protecteur pour la face arrière et avant mais pour mon ipad air.

Donc du coup tu ti est pris comment avec leur liquide ? car moi aussi je dois avouer que sa me fait un peu flipper

Leur liquide tu le met directement sur l'ipad ou sur le film plastique ? 
Si c'est sur l'ipad, tu y dépose des noisette et les étales de manière uniforme de tel manière a tout recouvrir la face arrière de l'ipad ? 

Encore merci :jap:


----------



## Argeuh (23 Décembre 2013)

En fait c'est assez simple.
Je me suis fait un verre avec de l'eau savonnée, que j'ai étalée de manière uniforme sur le dos.
Une toute petite pellicule, vraiment fine. Ensuite tu te mouilles également les doigts avec cette solution afin de ne pas laisser d'empreintes, et tu décolles le film de son plastique collant. tu poses dessus, et basta. Le plus compliqué c'est de poser tout ça droit 
Chez Zagg c'est pareil, mais on te fournit le liquide en spray.


----------



## Somchay (24 Décembre 2013)

Merci ton retour concernant le touché, du coup, je pense que je vais acheter la protection face arrière 

Pour la technique d'application, c'est finalement la même que j'utilise pour la pose de stickers sur ma moto ! L'eau savonneuse permet de positionner l'autocollant après la pose pendant qu'il n'est pas encore sec, on peut du coup ajuster très précisément ! Et une fois bien positionné, j'utilise habituellement un sèche cheveux pour accélérer le séchage... Mais là, vu que c'est l'iPad, je prendrais certainement mon mal en patience et laisserai sécher naturellement


----------



## doupold (25 Décembre 2013)

Argeuh a dit:


> En fait c'est assez simple.
> Je me suis fait un verre avec de l'eau savonnée, que j'ai étalée de manière uniforme sur le dos.
> Une toute petite pellicule, vraiment fine. Ensuite tu te mouilles également les doigts avec cette solution afin de ne pas laisser d'empreintes, et tu décolles le film de son plastique collant. tu poses dessus, et basta. Le plus compliqué c'est de poser tout ça droit
> Chez Zagg c'est pareil, mais on te fournit le liquide en spray.



Arf! Enfin une personne qui connait ZAGG!

As-tu testé leur clavier retro-éclairé pour ipad mini? Il me tente BOUGREMENT, et je suis certain qu'il ira avec le mini rétina...


----------



## Argeuh (25 Décembre 2013)

Tout le monde connaît les IS de Zagg 
Je n'ai jamais rien commandé d'autre chez eux par contre à part une coque iPhone et donc les IS, navré.


----------



## benny47 (27 Décembre 2013)

toujours pas de Versacover pour Ipad mini RETINA ?
à part aux States !!..
bref..
en faite, on n'en trouve quasi pas.. et faut pas dire que c compatible avec les anciennes..
je veins de commander sur Amazon la versacover.. et elle ne se clipse pas .. avec le nouvel ipad mini..
donc si vous hesitiez.. laissez tomber..
mais je galere toujours à en trouver une !!.. pfff.. 
Les Belkin sont vraiment trop moches et pas trés user friendly !..
en esperant que les fabricants se lache un peu !! . et se depeche !!


----------



## Guidou64 (12 Janvier 2014)

J'ai reçu mon ipad rétina, je cherchais moi aussi une protection.
Apple propose des Smart Cover, protection uniquement de la face avant mais je trouve le prix annoncé à 40 euros un peu cher, du coup je me suis orienté vers eBay et nos chers voisins allemands proposent les "même modèles" neuf à 12 euros. J'ai donc tenté et commandé une Smart Cover grise... Seul petit doute, à ce prix la que vaut le produit annoncé comme étant identique à celui vendu par la pomme.
Quelqu'un a déjà acheté ce genre de chose sur eBay?
D'avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Bombigolo (13 Janvier 2014)

@Guidou
J'ai une de ces coques vendues sur EBay ,
Smart Cover plus protection arrière et film pour écran , même un stylet offert , 
le tout pour 12 Fdp compris ...
Tout l'ensemble s'ajuste très bien et semble de qualit&#279; , mais je n'ai que 15 jours de recul


----------



## Guidou64 (17 Janvier 2014)

J'ai reçu ma protection ipad mini retina, achetée à un vendeur allemand sur eBay...
Je suis vraiment déçu, esthétiquement elle est identique à l'originale mais deux points négatifs sont à relever... La protection est beaucoup moins souple, du coup lors des manipulations ça force et à la longue celle ci va vite se détériorer.
Gros point négatif, la protection même en position arrière met la tablette en veille!!!! J'ai du mal a comprendre pourquoi mais bon... Voilà tout, ah si dernier petit détail la protection n'est pas aimenté quand elle se rabat sur la face arrière. 

La protection ne m'a coûté "que 12 euros" mais c'est quand même dommage!
Je déconseille!


----------



## anne st (21 Janvier 2014)

Perso je suis content de acheter une housse ipad ou un étui ipad pour protéger bien au forme, enfin surtout d'étui ipad !


----------



## benny47 (23 Janvier 2014)

Hello !!
moi .. comme j'attend toujours le Versacover Ipad mini retina ..
et toujours RIEN !!!
j'ai ma belle soeur qui est à Boston... et qui a commandé le Versacover..
elle me le ramene le 02 Février! !!..

héhéhéhéhéhéhé
cool


----------

